# Blasc-Proxy Settings



## Yukionna50 (23. September 2019)

Ich brauch mal Hilfe.

 

Jedes Mal wenn ich Blasc aufrufe werde ich nach Proxy Daten gefragt.

Woher bekomm ich die Proxy und Port Daten? Hab davon null Ahnung.

Im Test wird die Verbindung bestätigt aber als Datenverbindung nicht.


----------

